# Starting IUI next week



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

Just thought I'd introduce myself as a new member to this website. Been lurking for a while but as I am due to start my first course of IUI very soon I have a feeling I may be on here quite a bit  

Off to have a consultation with the clinic tomorrow so they can teach me how to inject.

Does anyone have any tips on injecting?

Thanks
Lisa
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Lisa

Welcome to FF, and good luck for tomorrow.  

I am now on my 2 ww from my first IUI and was terrified at the thought of injecting myself, but it really is not a problem.  I was shown how to inject into my stomach and it did not hurt at all (have plenty of spare flab there!!!!!).

The only tip I would give is relax when you are injecting and just take your time.

Good luck and keep us posted

Love

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

also with sefg they are great group of people don't be afraid to ask anything.... oh and good luck they should give you the injector pen thingey...my dh did mine....     saw them at the clinic today mr r very nice man ...... love caroline xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Top tips for injecting I would say to relax, don't insert the needle slowly but reasonably fast, but then don't insert the contents of the syringe fast - especially if you have more than 0.2ml to inject - take a second or two over it so there is time for the solution you are injecting to be absorbed by the surrounding tissue..

And most important of all, do wait a minute or so for the alcohol wipe to dry if you use one.... If you don't, it will sting dreadfully once you actually break the skin with the needle!!

It HONESTLY doesn't hurt - the needles are so fine you will not feel them, it is more the thought that is scary rather than the doing, if that makes sense.

These are my tips having just spent the last two weeks with two injections per night.

I think SEFG are excellent also... 

Dobby


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hiya

I'm needle phobic so my fertility nurses gave me an 'AutoJect' which does all the work for you.

Ask your clinic; they will also give you a lesson on how to use it but it is very simple. I was nervous the first time but I'm on my third time and it's easy now.

It slowly releases the drugs into your body over 10 seconds , all you do is keep it pushed onto your upper , slightly outer thigh.

I hope this helps. I am on my 3rd go. Had my injection yesterday and will have my IUI today at 13.30.

I hope this helps.

Honey Bunny


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your replies. I have been injecting for nearly 6 days now and thankfully its going ok. Definantely conquered my phobia of needles now.  I treat it as a little challenge each day to see if I can do it better than the day before 

Having my first scan tomorrow since the baseline scan  so I am hoping that I have responded ok. So fingers crossed...

Good luck to everyone else with your IUI treatments.

Lisa
xx


----------

